# Broadband connection problem on Mandrake



## Pradeep Kashyap (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi I am pradeep, I am using Mandrakelinux 10.1 official release comes with digit dvd(i forgot the month). Recently i acquire BSNL broadband connection. They tell this ADSL connection they gives me an ADSL modem that connects through my LAN card (Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC) by telephone line. BSNL gives me only username and password to activate the connection like dialup. The problem is that after all type of configuration i am not being successful to install the connection
on Mandrake. An icon in taskbar shows me the ethernet link is up. I also tried rp-pppoe after configuration it successfully connects my ADSL connection with showing green lights. But when i insert any website address it shows errors like there is no connection. So pls help me to install this connection.
Thanx!.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi pradeep welcome to the forum. The setup is simple no need for any pppoe or stuff just add a default foute to the kernel routing table and it will work. To do this as root give the following commands
#ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255
#route add default gw 192.168.1.100  eth0

thats all now u will be able to surf the net.


----------



## crashuniverse (Jul 15, 2005)

hi pradeep chauhan. that was nice but i really could not 'nstand the solution. writing such codes do exactly what? and do we need to write this code for any broadband or is it secific?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jul 15, 2005)

the so;ution is very simple. The bsnl data one modem is an adsl modem + router + firewall all in one so the setting up of ppoe and stuff is taken care by it. All one needs to do is configure your lan card. (command 1) and then tell the road that the ip packets must take when they want to go to the net (command 2) This is the way one can setup any computer to connect to the data one modem. Also this is common to all distro (i for one have never used mandr....) GENTOO is the way to go.


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Jul 15, 2005)

*reply to mandrake connection problem*

Hi pradeep thanx for your reply. I did as like you say. I entered in root(by su command) section. and then entered your given cmds and then i opened my browser and goes to a simple site Google. But errrrraaataa we are not successful. There is generic error "could not find host www.google.com.".
I think there are some other configuration like proxies, firewall. Ok after giving your cmd i uses "ifconfig" cmd to find the change. The stuff is following.

eth0      
Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0C:76:C6:78:48 
inet addr:192.168.1.2 Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 
inet6 addr: fe80::20c:76ff:fec6:7848/64 Scope:
Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1         
RX packets:156 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0         
TX packets:2647 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier: collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000       
RX bytes:11842 (11.5 Kb)  TX bytes:170907 (166.9 Kb) Interrupt:23 Base address:0x8000

lo        
Link encap:Local Loopback inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0 
inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1 
RX packets:1060 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0         
TX packets:1060 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:0          

RX bytes:61742 (60.2 Kb)  TX bytes:61742 (60.2 Kb)

Is it all right?.
Thanx! 

One more thing i removed my LAN connection from connections section. But after next boot it was already configured like before. 
In First DNS server the address is: 192.168.1.1 and other fields are blank.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jul 15, 2005)

ok now u have to set the dns in a file called /etc/resolv.conf
open a command line terminal and add  the folloing. This is the output of my /etc/resolv.conf The dns ip may be diffrent if u are not in bangalore.
------------------------------------------------------
login as: root
Password:
Last login: Fri Jul 15 23:05:37 2005
baby ~ # cat /etc/resolve.conf
cat: /etc/resolve.conf: No such file or directory
baby ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf
nameserver 61.1.96.69
nameserver 61.1.96.71
nameserver 61.1.128.5
baby ~ #
--------------------------------------------------------

u can use this but will have to find out the dns in your place.

Also in case of problem check the default route by the command
#netstat -nr

This will show u the kernel routing table. The default gate way should be the bsnl router/modem.
Here is what my kernel routing table looks like dont be confused my machine has four network cards thus foure entries.My bsnl modem ip is 192.168.2.100.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
baby ~ # netstat -nr
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
192.168.3.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth1
192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth3
192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth2
127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG        0 0          0 lo
0.0.0.0         192.168.2.100   0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
baby ~ #


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Jul 16, 2005)

*reply mandrake internet problem*

Its the work that i did. First of all i want to tell you my location i am from Ghaziabad UP.

# cat /etc/resolv.conf
nameserver 192.168.1.1
# netstat -nr
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0          255.0.0.0          U         0 0          0 lo
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0            UG        0 0          0 eth0
Some more information for you  i am also using Wn XP as an alternate for net. I found these numbers in my LAN settings while online. That are.

IP Address	192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask	255.255.255.0
Default Gateway	192.168.1.1
DHCP Server	192.168.1.1
DNS Server	192.168.1.1
WINS Server	

I think this will help u to solv my prob.
After this i opened /etc/resolv.conf manually where i found only one entry that is
nameserver           192.168.1.1


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jul 16, 2005)

The DNS setting are wrong get the local dns settings or can try the IP of the DNS i have listed out. BSNL has made local servers that provide the DNS information for eg in bangalore the IP 61.1.128.5 is the main dns server. you can replace or comment out the entry in your /etc/resolve file copy the details of my file shown above restart the network or machine and see the working.


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi pradeep 
I copied your entr's in file resolv.conf but no success. Do you tell me what you mean abt "get local DNS settings". I saw in your resolv.conf file have the IP 61.1.128.5 that is the main dns server ip and what about other entries. But in my file there is only one entry nameserver 192.168.1.1 what it means?. Is it my BSNL modem's IP addr. I am totally confused, totally if it is. 

	Next time when I login my system the file resolv.conf was updated to its default entry.
 
Is there any way to find out my bsnl's server ip add which is providing me dns information?.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jul 18, 2005)

it seems that you have dhcp services running on your system. please disable that and give a static ip to your network card. The dns for our area can be found out by ringing the help desk in your area. the resolve.conf has entries for varius dns server that it can look up some call them primary , secondary and so on.


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Jul 21, 2005)

DHCP services? For example...??

Is it possible for bsnl modem to be OS specific (Win. specific, not Li...).


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jul 21, 2005)

No ISP can be OS Specific, moreover i work only in linux (sometimes windows inside vmware). The dhcp services point to the server which will provide the IP for a machine dynamicaly. These services will also overwrite the /etc/resolve.conf file to point to the dhcp server. I do not have your distro running but in Gentoo (must be same for yours too) there is a dir called /etc/init.d which holds the init files for all such applications do the folling there. First find  out an entry like dhcp-client in the dir /etc/init.d/ Second find the status of the service by
#/etc/init.d/dhcp-client status

there will be some print saying started
then stop the service by and remove it from startup
#/etc/init.d/dhcp-client stop
#rc-update del dhcp-client default

thats it populate the /etc/resolve.conf and try to connect to the net. Ping the dns ip first.


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Jul 22, 2005)

There is no shell script named dhcp-client or related. The other files are following.
adsl               ipvsadm                netplugd
atd                 lisa                       network
bluetooth        mtink                   nfslock
crond             netfs                    oki4daemon
dund              hotplug                 pand
partmon        portmap                postfix
tmdns

But in file /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 has following entry.
DEVICE=eth0
BOOTPROTO=dhcp
ONBOOT=yes


----------



## mediator (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Hey HEy CALM DOWN No need to fiddle with SYSTEM MAN! ITS VERY  SIMPLE AND BASICALLY A PROBLEM WITH UR "DNS ENTRY"
YOU SAID UR ETHERNET LINK SHOWS GREEN LIGHT,
UR CONFIG FILE HAS ENTRY 192.168.1.1

NOW THATS YOUR ROUTER ENTRY, TO DECIDE DNS SERVER!

FIRST OF ALL
1. ENTER COMMAND TERMINAL AND TYPE 
"PING YAHOO.COM"! IF THIS WORKS THEN
2. GO TO NETWORK CONFIGURATION OR UR CONFIG FILE AND
3. DELETE "192.168.1.1" AND ADD 
4. ADD DNS ENTRIES THERE!
TO FIND THE DNS ENTRIES TYPE 192.168.1.1 IN UR BROWSER AND TYPEIN THE USER AND PASS!
AND THERE SEARCH FOR THE DNS ENTRIES(IP)!


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jul 23, 2005)

Assuming the network card driver worked before, only two files need to be configured. The network script is /etc/sysconfig/network:

NETWORKING=yes
HOSTNAME="your-pc-name"

The other file to configure is /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0. This file determines which device will be used for networking, the protocol (static, dhcp, and so on), whether the device will be started at boot, the IP address, the gateway address, the netmask, and, if needed, a number of IPX configurations:

DEVICE="eth0"
ONBOOT="yes"
BOOTPROTO="static"
IPADDR="192.168.1.2"
NETMASK="255.255.255.0"
GATEWAY="192.168.1.100"

With the configuration done, restart the server, with the command /etc/rc.d/init.d/network restart

Check things with the commands ifconfig and ping.


----------



## Pradeep Kashyap (Jul 24, 2005)

It has! it has oh

pradeep today there has an file named dhcpd in dir /etc/init.d. And i 

stopped it's services. I think it comes from internet sharing 

softwares(lisa, shorewall etc) installation that i did yesterday. The file 

resolv.conf has no entry. The file /etc/sysconfig/network also has the 

following enries:

GATEWAY=192.168.1.100
GATEWAYDEV=eth0
I deleted these entries.

Mediator! thanks also you for reply

One line answer 
PING NOT WORKING!! and today my config file has no entry totaly blank.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Jul 24, 2005)

please add the entry in the /etc/resolve.conf also DO NOT DELETE THE ENTRY IN The file /etc/sysconfig/network add it back restart networking and ping will work.


----------

